# Amount of food



## arabee

Hi everyone I was wondering if someone could help me understand the amount of food that's recommended for a puppyu (about 10 weeks).

I keep reading 1/4 cup or 1/3 cup but what I don't understand is is the 1/4 cup the total amount for the full day or per serving (for example if I were to feed the pup 2 times a day). Would it be in the am 1/4 then in the afternoon 1/4 cup? 
Or will it be 1/4 divided in half in the am and then in the pm? 

Thanks


----------



## Eveningpiper

There would be some slight variation depending on the food but puppies generally eat about 1 cup of a food per day so you would feed 1/3 of a cup at breakfast, lunch and dinner. If you are concerned that the pup might not be getting enough food, it is safe to make sure that they there is always a little leftover in the bowl when they are finished.


----------



## 31818

Ricky's Vet recommended 3/4 to 1 cup per day (depending on the type of food) when Ricky was a young puppy. You want to see them gain abut 1/2 to 1 pound per month up to 12 months. He recommended that a puppy be fed three times a day. As a young adult (over 12 months), twice a day is usually recommended.

So, in your case, you want to feed 1/4 to 1/3 cup, 3 times a day for a puppy. When Ricky was a puppy, we fed him 3 x 1/3 cup per day PLUS another 1/4 - 1/2 cup of training treats throughout the day (he is an energetic male and he easily burned off the additional calories!). Ricky has grown up to be a healthy, energetic, strapping 14+ pounds as a 22 month old young adult male. We will maintain his current weight (at his Vet's recommendation) for the balance of his adult life.

Enjoy your puppy!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## davetgabby

read the package guidelines. the amount suggested is for the day. Feed one third of that amount if you feed three times (preferred at this age) or half of that amount if you only feed twice . SUBTRACT from that if you add treats. Foods vary largely, you can't go by anything other than the suggested amounts for YOUR food.


----------

